# Baby Charlotte early but safe!



## Twitchy (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a v quick note to say baby Charlotte born by emergency c section last thurs, placenta had started to fail but we spotted the drop in insulin reqts, our wonderful wonderful obs consultant made the right call (God bless him!!!!) & we have a beautiful healthy baby girl now.  Close enough call though.  More later, when we're through the "shock & awe" stage!  Things were a lot calmer this time (even with the drama) than with our little lad & i'm so pleased we went for number 2!

All the best to the other new mums out there - hope you're all doing well.


----------



## am64 (Mar 9, 2010)

congratulations twitchy and mr twitchy and welcome baby charlotte xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww wow congrats twitchy thats 2 mums with new babies , i just hope alison is ok as well xxxx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 9, 2010)

Brilliant news Twitchy, apart from the drama.  So glad you have a healthy little bundle.  News of 2 babies in 1 day


----------



## PhilT (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby daughter Twitchy


----------



## Chrissie (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Charlotte!!! xx


----------



## bev (Mar 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! What a beautiful name too. I hope we get to see some pics!Bev x


----------



## emeraldgirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Well done Twitchy, that's fantastic news.

Dee xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awh congratulations twitchy you must both be so pleased and what a beautiful name too! Hope that your not in too much pain from the c section. Come in and let us know how your doing when you get time to - I know how mad the first few weeks can be now 

xx


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 9, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations x


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats to you and Mr Twitchy! Great news!


----------



## Emzi (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new arrival xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations  xx


----------



## allisonb (Mar 12, 2010)

That's fab news.  Congratulations.  Glad she arrived safely xxx


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 12, 2010)

congratulations Twitchy!!!


----------

